# Total Nub



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey! Im Emily, Im jsut starting to learn snowboarding.
So any tips would be great. 

*Waves*


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a Q - what is a nub?

advice - avoid anyone called MPD


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

take lessons.


----------

